# Worst Celeb Hair....



## HairEgo (Apr 2, 2009)

Even celebs aren't perfect....and the following pictures proves it! Which Celebs bad hair day is the worst of the bunch?

Rumer Willis







Britney Spears






Beyonce






J-LO sooo, sooo many things wrong with this picture other then her hair!






Orlando Bloom






Amy Winehouse


----------



## Insensitive. (Apr 2, 2009)

Whats wrong with Beyonce's hair?


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Rumer's looks burnt from a perm. I wish i could see a front shot of Amy, she looks better as a blonde from that angle.


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Insensitive.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whats wrong with Beyonce's hair?




Plus, Orlando's seems photoshopped!


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 3, 2009)

Some more....

Lindsay Lohan....Is it me or does her hair always look dirty and stringy??






Fergie..the bangs gotta go!!






Avril..






And of course....can't talk about bad hair without mentioning the Donald!


----------



## Ozee (Apr 3, 2009)

OMG brit brits hair! she wearing clip ins?

Beyonces hair looks bad on her, doesn't suit her.

What a terrible photo of j-lo!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, now that you've changed the Beyonce picture I'd have to say it looks bad. The original was fine. Donald's hair always looks funny.


----------



## esha (Apr 3, 2009)

Haha, Donald's hair looks like it's running away from his head


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 3, 2009)

That picture of J-Lo really scared me.


----------



## GirlPaint.com (Apr 3, 2009)

Yikes! Good to know that EVERYONE has bad hair days (or years...Britney). And yes, HairEgo, LiLo's hair (and face) always look dirty to me, too.


----------



## mehrunissa (Apr 3, 2009)

Orlando's hair looks photoshopped, and Beyonce's hair is a wig for her role as Etta James...

I find Britney's hair the most heinous.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are all pretty bad. I do know the Beyonce one is for a movie.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Karina Smirnoff looked pretty bad here


----------



## Lucy (Apr 3, 2009)

i can't get over that jlo picture... i thought she could do no wrong!!

lol adrienne, that is BAD hair.


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 3, 2009)

Lilo's look like cheap crimped extensions.


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL I agree...that might be the WORST pic of J-Lo I have EVER seen!


----------



## Karren (Apr 4, 2009)

Winehouse's hair never ever looks good.... But then again neither does she of later either!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Apr 4, 2009)

I love Donald's hair, it always makes me laugh. He should win some kind of award for it.


----------



## Darla (Apr 4, 2009)

they all look horrible


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 4, 2009)

Omg J-Lo's hair is AWFUL in that picture.

Is the Orlando Bloom one real?


----------



## berryrachel (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG! I feel sooo much better about my own bad hair day today lol


----------

